# Muscle Chart



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Came across this on the web today - Thought It might come in handy.

Put a copy in the reading room too:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

seen that chart so many places, good chart tho, and good post! even tho he looks like me


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wicked, I've been looking for something like that for ages for my PC.

Cheers Paul


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

same here !...

it has now replaced Kimberly Walsh (the one with the big lips out of girls aloud) as my new screen saver......

sad ?

yes i am !


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think that picture is taken from this book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0736063684/qid=1138876650/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/202-3982115-7473451#product-details

I bought it a few years ago - the one in the link is the new edition. It's a wicked read and ref. book. It breaks down all the excercises for BB'ing and when it shows the pictures of the movement it shows it in see-through so you can see exactly which muscles are working. It even breaks it down in to primary and secondary involvment. Defo worth the £12 !


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

im sure it will come in very handy.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

The book body building anatomy is great it shows a guy and a girl doing weights in anatomy apperance so you can see the muscles as there worked.cheep aswell £10 .....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Cheers Paul!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheers Will come in useful!


----------



## Noswal (Sep 21, 2010)

Put this as my screen saver-looks great but could not see my icons, so just have it as a shortcut link on my desktop.

Great post, thanks.


----------



## be-warrior (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks Great White


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for this!

I saved both pictures :thumb:


----------

